# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Name My Night Club

## Vengfull

Hey guys,

As we still haven't named either nightclub i'm putting it down to you guys.

We have had our initial discussion on this during meeting but cannot decide.

So cast your votes!

Music Genre:

House, R&B, Dirt Style, Trance, Hard Dance, D&B

General aimed age is Students. 18 > 34

----------


## Smitten

Is there a theme, specific music style or demographic you're catering towards?

----------


## Vengfull

Updated original post to include genre

----------


## Alfalfa

Are these like establishments in real life you're building? Actual night clubs? If so, use some brew from wow or something lol. Or do The Blue Moon Inn.

Oh there's a poll, voted. Good luck!

----------


## Smitten

Sanctioned fo sho.

----------


## Vengfull

Yes these are for real buildings in the UK - see here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...nvitation.html (My New Night Club! OFFICIAL OwnedCore Members Invitation!)

We will be opening end of august but work has already started ect.

----------


## zara1200

> Hey guys,
> 
> As we still haven't named either nightclub i'm putting it down to you guys.
> 
> We have had our initial discussion on this during meeting but cannot decide.
> 
> So cast your votes!
> 
> Music Genre:
> ...


Black zone is best name for it.

----------

